# MIN garbage for CLE garbage?



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

> MIN OUT: Ricky Davis + Juwon Howard + Jaric + Madsen
> CLE OUT: Gooden + Newble + Wesley + Snow



Maybe?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

First, there's no way that our organization considers Gooden garbage. Despite his being involved in multiple trade rumors, he's a very valuable part of our team. In fact, it's his value/price ratio is really the only thing that makes him a somewhat valuable trade asset for us. One of the few assets that we actually have.

Oh, and there's no way Ricky Davis ever plays another game with the Cleveland Cavaliers.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Didn't Ricky have some bad comments about Cleveland and Lebron when he left? Doubt he would be coming back.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

That would be a great trade for Cleveland.

Madsen, Newble, Wesley and Snow are all garbage, so the trade is essentially...

Drew Gooden for Ricky Davis, Juwan Howard and Marko Jaric.

This would probably set up Cleveland's lineup as...

PG: Daniel Gibson...Marko Jaric...Damon Jones
SG: Larry Hughes...Ricky Davis...Shannon Brown
SF: LeBron James...Sasha Pavlovic
PF: Anderson Varejao...Donyell Marshall...Mark Madsen
C: Zydrunas Ilgauskas...Juwan Howard

With Pavlovic, Davis, Marshall and Howard off of the bench, they would have some explosive second unit scoring. I see it as a great deal for the Cavaliers.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm not comfortable with Marshall as the primary backup PF - he is about done. Starting AV also leaves us no backup 5 man. Also Ricky Davis didn't get along with Lebron and blasted the city of Cleveland after he left. 

I wouldn't move Gooden for a lateral trade like this. If we move him we need to get a bonafide upgrade at *PG*.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Yuck on the trade.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Just for thoughts...

Marshall and Snow for Jaric and Juwan Howard? The main problem here would be Jaric long-term contract...


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Ricky in + Gooden out = bad for Cavs


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Juwan Howard is garbage and Jaric is mediocre with an overpriced contract. At least Newble and Snow bring defense. This deal is pure crap for the Cavs.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

The OUTLAW said:


> Juwan Howard is garbage and Jaric is mediocre with an overpriced contract. At least Newble and Snow bring defense. This deal is pure crap for the Cavs.


Juwan Howard played pretty well last year while Yao was hurt...I'd hardly call him garbage when he could atleast do Varejao's role off the bench.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Juwan averaged something close to 10/6 last year. I hardly consider that garbage. Rafael Araujo IS garbage.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Juwan Howard played pretty well last year while Yao was hurt...I'd hardly call him garbage when he could atleast do Varejao's role off the bench.


Clearly you don't understand what Varejao's role is off the bench. His role is to play defense. Howard isn't even remotely as good defensively as Varejao. Personally, I put Howard on a par with Marshall. If you are trying to depend on either players production, you are in a heckuvalot of trouble.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Howard plays sucky defense and is pretty close to immobile at this point in his career. I don't see much logic to this trade.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

But he is definitely a better defender than Donyell. And I'm with XMATTHEWX and Shaq_Diesel, although not great, he is definitely not garbage.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

I don't even think he's a better defender than Yell. Maybe just maybe he's not garbage, but he's nobody I'd want to have.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I'd definitely rather have Howard than Donyell. AV, on the other hand, I think does more for a team despite his limited offensive game.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Brandname said:


> I'd definitely rather have Howard than Donyell. AV, on the other hand, I think does more for a team despite his limited offensive game.


There is no question that AV is better than Juwan. I cringed when they were compared.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

The OUTLAW said:


> Clearly you don't understand what Varejao's role is off the bench. His role is to play defense. Howard isn't even remotely as good defensively as Varejao. Personally, I put Howard on a par with Marshall. If you are trying to depend on either players production, you are in a heckuvalot of trouble.



Not comparing their games, they are obviously quite different. But Cleveland needs scoring, and Juwan can do that off the bench while getting 5-7 rebounds a night. He's a specialist per say off the bench. AV brings his hustle/defense/rebounding...Juwan would bring more on offense, with a step back on D, but the same rebounding. You're trading off a benefit on one end of the floor.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Howard has a great midrange jumper. His defense is not that great, but he knows up to do a great pick n pop shot. He can be very deadly from 15ft out and at the FT line.


----------

